# Newbie with 9N has flat rear tire



## fsagames (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys'n'gals. I'm pretty much a newbie in the tractor world. Got my 9N as part of the deal when we bought our property (with XMAS tree farm) in Sunbury, OH 3 years ago. I use it only for bush-hogging (and to pull my Cub Cadet LT1050 out of the mud every so often when my wife gets stuck). Anyhow, the right rear tire has gone flat over the winter while the tractor rested in the barn. I think that the problem may be the valve as when I tried putting in air, I could hear/feel air coming back out. A small amount of liquid came out of the tire too, but not much since the valve is nearly at the top. Should I have a local tractor repair guy come out and look at it and fix it or is this something I can do myself? I'm not particularly handy with these kinds of things... I can just do some very basic stuff. Can I remove the valve core and replace it with a new one? Do these huge AG tires have standard sized tire valves or are they different? I'm not even sure if it's the valve. I would appreciate some guidance, and would hate to PAY somebody to come out if I don't have to; I know they charge $85 just to come out and look. Thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If the tire is loaded with liquid ballast, and the tube is damaged around the valve you will have to drain it remove the tube, and reinstall a new tube. If it is just a bad valve core you need to park it with the valve at the top remove the core, and replace it with a new one. It should be a standard automotive style valve core you can pick up at a parts store.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll throw my 2 cents in but and odd way 
I really don't have time/tools and I want it fix..call the tire shop for appointment to make sure new tube etc. waiting,drop tire off do plan task than pick tire up install than chomp the grass.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Take it to the experts!! I have taken mine off (caution very heavy) and taken them to an ag tire dealer..Tube and installation $75.00...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know that in our area, we have Les Shwab tires and they'll come out to your place even. Can'
t imagine the cost, but you could call a tire place in your area, and see if they have an on call truck headed out your direction at some point, and see if you can piggyback for reducing the service call. Agree with Ken, on the weight factor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> I know that in our area, we have Les Shwab tires and they'll come out to your place even. Can'
> t imagine the cost, but you could call a tire place in your area, and see if they have an on call truck headed out your direction at some point, and see if you can piggyback for reducing the service call. Agree with Ken, on the weight factor.


 Unless its just a bad, or losse valve core.. otherwise the guys are right the weight is to much for any one person to deal with..


----------



## fsagames (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. I'll let you know what I end up doing.


----------



## dfincham (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, fsagames. Just found this thread. I'm having the same problem with right rear tire...fill it with air and it slowly comes back out through the stem. Tried to tighten the core, but it seems to be damaged. I bought a $1.00 core remover device, which I'm going to try so I can put in a new core, but if I screw it up I will have a tire with no core. That will mean removing the whole wheel, and with weights and CaCl liguid, I know I can't handle that alone.

How did your situation turn out?

dfincham


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

fsagames hasn't been back since his last post. It's easy to replace a valve core. As stated above, park the tractor with the valve at 12 o'clock and using your tool, remove the core. If there is air pressure in the tire, it's likely to try to get away from you as comes out. Hang on to it, and wear safety glasses. Install the new core and inflate the tire. Check the stem for leaks with soapy water or spit, (look for bubbles) and you're good to go.
I have a slow leak on my right front. It's not the valve and I can't find the leak. I'm undecided whether I should slime it or pull it off and take it to the Co-Op.


----------



## dfincham (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey, Ernie. Thanks for the post. I tried to replace the core today. Took my tool and tried to remove the old one, but there wasn't anything to twist out. I put the reamer end in and twisted, and removed a small spring. Tried to install the new core, but it wouldn't fit...to large to engage the threads. This is not a normal plug. Looks like a pipe piece with a bonnet on it going to the tire frame. I refilled the tire with air and put a metal cap on it, which seems to hold the air, but I'm thinking I need to take the wheel off and have the tube replaced.

Any thoughts?

Df


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

dfincham said:


> Hey, Ernie. Thanks for the post. I tried to replace the core today. Took my tool and tried to remove the old one, but there wasn't anything to twist out. I put the reamer end in and twisted, and removed a small spring. Tried to install the new core, but it wouldn't fit...to large to engage the threads. This is not a normal plug. Looks like a pipe piece with a bonnet on it going to the tire frame. I refilled the tire with air and put a metal cap on it, which seems to hold the air, but I'm thinking I need to take the wheel off and have the tube replaced.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Df


If it holds air, I would leave it..JMO


----------



## dfincham (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, it held air over night. Doing nothing is always an option...I think I will take that advice.

Thanks!


----------



## fsagames (May 13, 2011)

*Newbie with 9N has flat rear tire - fixed*

Hey guys 'n' gals. Sorry I haven't been back sooner. I bought the $2 valve core removal tool and broke off the valve core, so I decided to just bite the bullet and PAY (ugh) somebody to come out and fix it. Our local tractor tire fixit shop came out and did the job, and of course suggested some other things that would cost big bucks that I declined. Bottom line is that it cost $82 for him to replace the valve core, and it's held air for about 5 months now.


----------

